# Firsttriathlonn completed!



## Daddydadbo (12 Aug 2012)

I did the Kelso triathlon today. Just the super sprint but enough for my first one.

I came third in my heat and 8th overall and am totally chuffed.

51.54 overall time.

Will get into the forties in Eyemouth in a month!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Aug 2012)

Nice one. Some guys at work are making noises about next years Ironman UK, after marshalling this years event I am tempted, but I'm not sure just yet. Got a couple of weeks before registration opens anyway.

Well done today, great result


----------



## WobblyBob (14 Aug 2012)

Daddydadbo said:


> I did the Kelso triathlon today. Just the super sprint but enough for my first one.
> 
> I came third in my heat and 8th overall and am totally chuffed.
> 
> ...


 
Nice one, what is the Super Sprint tho ? I know the Sprint distances but never heard of the 'Super'

Cheers


----------



## Daddydadbo (14 Aug 2012)

Supersprint is slightly over half a sprint. They did them in Docklands this year. 400m swim, 10.84 cycle and 2.84km run.

They do a series in th Borders called Come and Tri and they do supersprint distances for that.

Next year I am going to do the Sprint series and possibly Strathclyde Park.


----------



## WobblyBob (14 Aug 2012)

That sounds like a great taster tri, i'm really curios about these tbh.

I have a background of competetive swimming from about 13 to 19 then went on to be a lifeguard up to about age 32 (i'm 44 now), but alongside that i did alot of running which i was relatively successsful at running for county & winning quite a few local club road races/XC events but stopped running when i was about 21ish (bloody women & beer to blame !!)

So fast forward 20 years or so & about 3 or 4 stone & i've bought my first bike about 3 weeks ago to try & lose some of the weight, & i'm finding i'm loving it & its reigniting my competetive side !......So very curios indeed.

Thanks for the info & good luck with any further tri's you....try.

Andy


----------

